# Male Or Female Winter White Dwarf Hamster



## xxsamxx146 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey everyone, on the 28th june i am finally going to get my hamster! (cant until then because i live in student accom) and anyway, you lovely hamster owners, if you own a winter white, male or female? reasons? i am scared i will get a pregnant female (i dont trust [email protected] to the fullest but cannot find a breeder! (stoke/derby)) and any way yea, any comments would be greatful
just a note i have conjured up a nice little maze in time for its arrival - so far made of 3 toliet rolls... as thats all i have but will post pics as soon as its arrival..


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Girls in dwarf hamsters are easier to tame and dont tend to squeal as much

well i have found that

complete oposite in syrians

try 

google type in 

hamster association and then go on the uk map and see if any in your area are breeders
Xx


----------



## xxsamxx146 (Apr 21, 2009)

thank you, for that comment, see this is what i want to know like which are tamer etc! better to ask someone who knows


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

do they sell winter whites at pets at home? my female russian is lovelyyy


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

[email protected] sell hybrids

x


werabouts are you on the map ??
X


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome to the British Hamster Association Web Site


----------



## xxsamxx146 (Apr 21, 2009)

yeah the one nearest me (stoke) sell robo, chinese, winter ... they deffo hybrid? see thsi is why i dont want to go to [email protected] but still no breeders close


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

you see 

NORTHHAMPTON

im above the ham bit

 

rescer 12 ohhhh YEAH


----------



## xxsamxx146 (Apr 21, 2009)

sorry i didnt understand that at all! lol say again!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

you see where

northhampton is ??

im the hamster above the ham in northhampton

im rescuer 12


----------



## xxsamxx146 (Apr 21, 2009)

oo i see now!!! i am going to google - see how far away you are


----------



## xxsamxx146 (Apr 21, 2009)

your not near! lol im never going to find a breeder


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

i noo i was juss saying im on BHA



Xx

i hope you find a breeder

Xxx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

IMO, It doesn't matter whether they are a hybrid unless you plan on breeding them. My WW is a hybrid and she is lovely and has no health problems that I know of. She is more active than any of my others - I have 4!! 

Char
xxx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

i nooo hybruids are lovley but sooo unpredictable

xx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Preloved | dwarf hamster and cage for sale in Towcester, Northants, UK

This is an advert for a WW adoption in Northampshire!

Char
xxx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

charley

tut dont tempt me


----------



## xxsamxx146 (Apr 21, 2009)

i have decided on the name rolo for my hamster  haha i was filling in the shelves at alton towers and saw rolos and i thought - i likeeee hahah name is sorted!!!
but yeah still need the acutal hamster  breeders where are you!!


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

i have a;ways found that male russians are nicer than females every female i have had bites where as none of my males ever have!!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

My male WW was amazing! He would come to the cage and see you, fall asleep in funny places, and he never bit me! He sadly died on April 6th I believe 

Char
xxx


----------



## xxsamxx146 (Apr 21, 2009)

oo noo you arent helping me now its like 50:50 male and female.. i suppose it doesnt matter really then! lol it will be typical i get a gender that bites! lol


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

i always say male to my customers at work as i go on personal experience


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

We have got a male and a female Russian (housed separately) and I would say the female is nicer than the male. We got her from pets at home.


----------

